# Yahoo fantasy football EN World league



## Krug (Aug 21, 2005)

It's time to grind! Head to head, default settings, on yahoo. 
http://football.fantasysports.yahoo.com/f1

Post a message here and I'll PM or email you with the league # and password. 10 or 12 team league, depending on responses. Autopick draft.


----------



## Dimwhit (Aug 23, 2005)

How full is the league so far, Krug?


----------



## Krug (Aug 23, 2005)

Not full at all. Dim u interestd?


----------



## Dimwhit (Aug 23, 2005)

Yeah, I'll do it. I told myself I wasn't going to do three leagues this year, but it's looking like one of the leagues I'm in might not happen (not enough teams). Email me the info @gmail.com. Username: jwhitted.

So it's straight default settings?


----------



## Krug (Aug 24, 2005)

yeap straight default.
Anymore takers? C'mon!


----------



## Krug (Aug 24, 2005)

Ok I'm just going to put up the league info here: Yahoo fantasy football

League #: 486313
passwords: morrus


----------



## Krug (Aug 25, 2005)

Doesn't anyone love football anymore?


----------



## LeapingShark (Aug 25, 2005)

I'll play.  Jaws ready!


----------



## Dimwhit (Aug 25, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> Doesn't anyone love football anymore?



 We didn't have nearly this problem last year. Filled up rather quickly.


----------



## devilbat (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm in.


----------



## Krug (Aug 26, 2005)

4 more spots available!


----------



## jezter6 (Aug 26, 2005)

I'm in again this year!

-jezter6 "who won maybe 1 week during last season"


----------



## Dimwhit (Aug 26, 2005)

Actually, I'd love to see a 12-team league, which would require 5 more people. But at least 3 more needed!


----------



## Krug (Aug 27, 2005)

Yeah... I think there'll be more excitement as the season nears.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 27, 2005)

I'll jion up, might as well give it a try


----------



## Krug (Aug 28, 2005)

Crothian did you sign up already?


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 28, 2005)

Put in coach! I want to play!




and I am signed up.. and I was the eigth, lets get this draft going


----------



## Krug (Aug 28, 2005)

Lets wait to see if we can get another two.  Ideally, the draft should be next week.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 28, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> Crothian did you sign up already?




I don't think so, but I've been very busy with a 1000 things this week that I'm getting many things confused


----------



## Krug (Aug 28, 2005)

Ok 1 more spot left to 10, and 3 more to 12...


----------



## Krug (Aug 29, 2005)

So who's gonna win the season? (In the NFL, I mean.. )


----------



## Dimwhit (Aug 29, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> So who's gonna win the season? (In the NFL, I mean.. )



 I have no clue. I don't think it will be any of the big favorites like New England, Philly, or Pitt. I'm thinking it will be a surprise team. I, of course, am hoping for Atlanta, but it could be a team like Indy, San Diego, or who knows, maybe the Vikings will finally not choke and go all the way. They have the talent this year.

I think it's going to be a very entertaining year in the NFL.


----------



## Storminator (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey! I'm in again!

PS


----------



## Dimwhit (Aug 29, 2005)

Storminator said:
			
		

> Hey! I'm in again!
> 
> PS



 Storm!! I was wondering if you were going to come by. Almost PM'd you. Glad you made it in.


----------



## Krug (Aug 29, 2005)

Woo hoo! Great, Storminator! The rivalry is rekindled.
Up to 2 more! Probably see how many we can get by Aug 31st.


----------



## Krug (Aug 29, 2005)

Bump. Still 2 spots left!


----------



## Krug (Aug 30, 2005)

2 more!


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm interested, but I've never done fantasy before.


----------



## Dimwhit (Aug 30, 2005)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> I'm interested, but I've never done fantasy before.



 Do you follow the NFL? If you do, and you have a fair knowledge of the main players, you'll enjoy it, and it's pretty easy to play.


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 30, 2005)

Never done a fantasy league before but should be fun, I'm in


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 30, 2005)

Excellent, I'm in then.


----------



## Dimwhit (Aug 30, 2005)

Sweet! We're full!

DonTadow, Seonaid, if you have any questions, post here. All you need to do before the draft is set your pre-draft rankings so you have a shot of getting the players you want.


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 30, 2005)

Bring it.

(Done and done. Thanks!)


----------



## Krug (Aug 30, 2005)

All right we got 12! Please start pre-ranking. I'll flip the switch to ready on Sunday, Sept 4, 12.01 AM PST. You might have some time still to pre-rank, but it'll go into the drafting queue and Yahoo might draft anytime it wants. 

AND PLEASE, don't abandon your teams mid-season.. or early season. Stick with it!


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 30, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> All right we got 12! Please start pre-ranking. I'll flip the switch to ready on Sunday, Sept 4, 12.01 AM PST. You might have some time still to pre-rank, but it'll go into the drafting queue and Yahoo might draft anytime it wants.
> 
> AND PLEASE, don't abandon your teams mid-season.. or early season. Stick with it!



Sweet, this is my first time.  What do you mean by pre-ranking or is it that something already explained somewhere in yahoo.


----------



## Storminator (Aug 30, 2005)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> Sweet, this is my first time.  What do you mean by pre-ranking or is it that something already explained somewhere in yahoo.




The draft will be done by Yahoo. All the NFL players are ranked by how many fantasy points they scored last year. All of us are randomly ordered in the draft. When your turn comes up, you get the top ranked player at a position you haven't filled yet (everyone gets 2 QBs, X number or RBs, etc). Pre-ranking is how you change the rankings from Yahoo's default. Then, when your turn in the draft comes up, you get the top ranked player in YOUR list, not Yahoos.

Some folks like to push all the running backs up in the rankings, since RBs tend to get you more points more often. It's sometimes better to have the 2nd best RB instead of the best WR. The way we usually play QBs are usually your biggest scorer unless you have one of the top 2 or three RBs. There are other strategies as well. I've pushed Fred Taylor down the rankings every year since he was hurt so much. But he's put together a couple of good years, so I probably won't do that again.

PS


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm psyched. I love football.

I have tons of questions, but most of them will be sorted out either during the season or by reading the FAQs, so I'll hold off.


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 30, 2005)

As far as points go, how do quarterbacks work.  Do they get poitns for what they scored by running?


----------



## Dimwhit (Aug 30, 2005)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> As far as points go, how do quarterbacks work.  Do they get poitns for what they scored by running?



 Yep. If a QB rushes for a touchdown, you get 6 pts. If he throws a TD, you also get 6 pts. If he pulls a Steve Young and catches his own pass for a TD, you're in the money!

Don't let this tempt you to take Mike Vick. He's not a great fantasy QB. He'll give you 25 pts one week, then 2 pts the next two weeks. YMMV, though.


----------



## LeapingShark (Aug 31, 2005)

Where do I find my pre-rank list?


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 31, 2005)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Yep. If a QB rushes for a touchdown, you get 6 pts. If he throws a TD, you also get 6 pts. If he pulls a Steve Young and catches his own pass for a TD, you're in the money!
> 
> Don't let this tempt you to take Mike Vick. He's not a great fantasy QB. He'll give you 25 pts one week, then 2 pts the next two weeks. YMMV, though.



I just have this gut feeling that this may be his break out year ... and i HATE michael vick.


----------



## Krug (Aug 31, 2005)

More info on Wikipedia.


----------



## Dimwhit (Aug 31, 2005)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> I just have this gut feeling that this may be his break out year ... and i HATE michael vick.



 I'm actually a huge fan (also a huge Falcon fan). The problem is, even with a breakout year, I still don't think he'll generate many points. But who knows.

As a Falcon fan, I don't care. They win twice as many games as they lose when he's in, so he's effective.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 31, 2005)

I have Vick as my Back up QB to Jake Plummer in another fantasy league I am in. Should be interesting to see who I get in this one.


----------



## Krug (Sep 3, 2005)

We're drafting after this weekend! Remember to pre-rank soon!


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 5, 2005)

Teams are drafted! LEt's get ready to play some FOOTBALL!!

Ahnald's Governators are going down in WEEK 1!!


----------



## Krug (Sep 5, 2005)

Woohoo! Quite happy how mine turned out! Lets play ball!


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 5, 2005)

If I drop a player, will a new one be automatically drafted to my team? I have a guy on my roster who apparently isn't on a team this year (yet) since he was dropped by his team and hasn't been picked up by anyone else.


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 5, 2005)

If you want to drop him, go ahead and do that. But you will have to add a player yourself. You can do this just by going through the menus.


----------



## LeapingShark (Sep 5, 2005)

Well sorta yes, manually selecting a replacement.  BUT there's another big "temporary" catch too. There's actually a 2 day "freeze" (called waivers) on the entire free agent list immediately following the draft.  So you can't start adding any new players until Sept 7th.  

But you could place a "waiver claim" on a free agent now (like a pre-order, you click the clicks but the transaction will be put "on hold"). Then on Sept 7th, you get the player you chose ..... unless another team has also placed a waiver claim on the same free agent, in which case the computer will award the free agent to the team with a higher waiver priority (at which point, the winner of the free agent will then have their team's waiver priority reset to the bottom rung).

That feature was put in place to give everybody a chance look at the results of the draft and look at the list of leftovers, without anyone getting a head start.  Otherwise, the first person to visit the site after the draft finishes, could zip in and take the best leftovers before the rest of the league even had a chance to analyze their team.


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 5, 2005)

So, unless there's someone I really want (in which case, I'd put him on layaway), I could just wait until 7 September and _then_ drop my guy and pick up a new one?


----------



## Dimwhit (Sep 5, 2005)

Swell. I got Kerry Collings as my QB. Gonna be a long year...


----------



## Krug (Sep 6, 2005)

Trade trade trade.


----------



## Dimwhit (Sep 6, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> Trade trade trade.



 Yeah, I'm just lazy...


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 6, 2005)

What is wrong with Kerry Collins... that is such a great last name.


----------



## devilbat (Sep 6, 2005)

Since I've got Randy Moss, I hope he and Kerry Collins have a great year.  And Moss keeps his giant yap shut.


----------



## Storminator (Sep 6, 2005)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> So, unless there's someone I really want (in which case, I'd put him on layaway), I could just wait until 7 September and _then_ drop my guy and pick up a new one?




That's exactly right. Unless I'm all gung-ho on somebody, I'd rather not remind the league that there's a good pick up on the waiver wire.

PS


----------



## Gansk (Sep 6, 2005)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Teams are drafted! LEt's get ready to play some FOOTBALL!!
> 
> Ahnald's Governators are going down in WEEK 1!!




Are you calling me out, Mista?

At least in this league I got a good enough draft that I don't have to start Ricky Williams against you!


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 10, 2005)

Me? Call you out? I do not know what you speak of.... <rolls bluff>

The season opener didn't make me too happy. The two players I had from that game didn't perform all that great. Doesn't help when Janikowski misses a field goal.


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 12, 2005)

*Suprising defensive performance lifts Governator's to a Win*

Mista's RBDMs led for most of the game dominating the field offensively, but with stellar defense, Ahnald's Governators came back to clinch the win. With a final score of 59-44, Ahnald's Governator's start the season with a 1-0-0 record and the RBDMs start the season with a depressing loss.

In all my years of sports broadcasting, I had never seen such a strong defensive performance from the Governator's than I saw tonight. With 3 INT's (one of which resulting in a TD) and one fumble recovery, they had a +4 turn over margin and held the opposition scoreless until the last 13 seconds of the game.

Coach Collins of the RBDM’s plans on speaking harshly with his team in the locker room and during this week’s practices. You will probably see a new face on the offensive side of the ball for the RBDMs as Coach Collins and Team Owner Collins are rumored to be looking for a QB from another team in the league or hope to pick up a free agent.

The RBDMs hope to take this weeks loss and turn the franchise around and win next weeks game. Do Jetzer's Jiants have what it takes to hold the explosive RBDMs from a victory next week? Only time will tell.

--Mista Collins, ENWORLD SPORTS REPORTER


----------



## Gansk (Sep 12, 2005)

Well Mista, it came down to my Indy defense vs. your Raven defense.

Guess who won in spite of scoring -6 points with Culpepper?    

Edit: Jinx! You owe me a coke.


----------



## devilbat (Sep 12, 2005)

"It was nice to start the season with a win" stated The Dynasty's head coach, know mysteriously as Devilbat.  "We will need to see better production from Michael Bennet and Nate Burleson, if we're going to continue winning."


----------



## Dimwhit (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm feeling confident that the Dimwhits will start the season with a win. The Dreads are done for the week, and while I'm down by 10 points, I have Brian Westbrook and Alge Crumpler both playing tonight. It's looking good.


----------



## Storminator (Sep 12, 2005)

Storminator's cagey waiver wire additions boosted his team to victory! While that's nice for the front office, what does it say about the draftees? It could be along season for Stormination if the regulars can't find a way to score some points...

PS


----------



## Krug (Sep 12, 2005)

And the Dwarves just steamrolled over the Brady Bunch, after Manning's Missiles made short work of the D, emerging with possibly the highest point total of the week. Unstoppable? Yes. And they await their next victim...


----------



## DonTadow (Sep 12, 2005)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> I'm feeling confident that the Dimwhits will start the season with a win. The Dreads are done for the week, and while I'm down by 10 points, I have Brian Westbrook and Alge Crumpler both playing tonight. It's looking good.



The falcons have a great rushing defense this year and don't expect Michael Vick to target tight ends in that modified west coast offense.  The Dreads will be victorious, even with the poor performance of chad pennington.


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 12, 2005)

The Gaels are sitting tight, confident in their abilities. The week is yet to be done, folks. We'll see how it all falls out tonight.


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 13, 2005)

wow, I just noticed your team... any chance you a Philly fan?


----------



## DonTadow (Sep 13, 2005)

Man i'm regretting not playing vick this week.  I shold have scouted kc's defensive pick ups better.


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 13, 2005)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> wow, I just noticed your team... any chance you a Philly fan?



It's silly, and I know it, but here's what I figure:

I don't know enough about football to be able to pick a team successfully. I really only follow the Eagles and a handful of other players, so I know them. Plus, the Eagles are the ones I know I'll watch (and keep tabs on) every week. It makes it more fun for me, and more fun for you (since I probably won't win).


----------



## devilbat (Sep 13, 2005)

> The falcons have a great rushing defense this year and don't expect Michael Vick to target tight ends in that modified west coast offense.




Crumpler has been Vick's main target as of  early in the fourth quarter.


----------



## DonTadow (Sep 13, 2005)

devilbat said:
			
		

> Crumpler has been Vick's main target as of  early in the fourth quarter.



Yeah but they twaeaked the offense a bit in the pre season to accomidate for the fact that now everyoen knows crumblers going to get the ball.  

Still upset that Pennington had a worse game than vick


----------



## Dimwhit (Sep 13, 2005)

Well, my Dimwhits pulled it off! Closer than I thought it would be, though. Looks like I squeaked by with a 3 point win.


----------



## DonTadow (Sep 13, 2005)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Well, my Dimwhits pulled it off! Closer than I thought it would be, though. Looks like I squeaked by with a 3 point win.



Bahh we shall meet again.


----------



## devilbat (Sep 13, 2005)

Week 2 games are up, and I'm going up against the very strong running game of the Stormination.  They're favored to win, but then again, so were the Frogs.

Two trades pending.  And so it begins.


----------



## Storminator (Sep 13, 2005)

devilbat said:
			
		

> Week 2 games are up, and I'm going up against the very strong running game of the Stormination.  They're favored to win, but then again, so were the Frogs.
> 
> Two trades pending.  And so it begins.




What?!? No love for my kicking and defense? Are you really thinking the Raiders are going to hold down Trent Green? (I say this as a Raiders fan; I'll be crying no matter what happens in that game...)

 

PS


----------



## Dimwhit (Sep 13, 2005)

I've got a matchup against the Dwarven Stormhammers...should be tough. I'm project to win by a small margin, but you just never know.


----------



## devilbat (Sep 13, 2005)

> I've got a matchup against the Dwarven Stormhammers...should be tough. I'm project to win by a small margin, but you just never know.




The 85 points they put on the board Sunday was scary.  I'm not looking forward to my matchup against them.



> What?!? No love for my kicking and defense?




Love?  No.  Respect.  Yes.  Your running game = fear.


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 13, 2005)

The nice thing about stacking all your players on one team is that if they have an excellent game, you will be scoring a lot of points. You figure you will get the points for both the QB and the WR if there is a TD pass, and then the kickers extra points. Philly was ranked 8th overall on points per game last year.


----------



## LeapingShark (Sep 13, 2005)

Ya, Philly's #8 offense is what scared me from using my Atlanta defense against them.  So then I went out and picked up the Broncos figuring they would have an easy time stopping the struggling Dolphins.  But the new-look Dolphins tore them to pieces.  Backfire!  Oh well.   

Next stop, I go against the Dreads who will be using my former pickup "Fast Willie" Parker against me.  Willie should have another big game as the sole RB. I should have checked the schedule and waited to trade *after* facing the Dreads!

Looking ahead, I'm already dreading week 3 when I go against the mighty Stormhammers and their 85 point all-star lineup.  Was that a fluke, or is Manning & Bros really going to be that powerful?


----------



## devilbat (Sep 13, 2005)

> Was that a fluke, or is Manning & Bros really going to be that powerful?




I'm hoping for fluke.


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 14, 2005)

I don't think it was a fluke, he has some solid player son his team. Granted some of them aren't usually high scoring fantasy league players, but if they keep up the games they had last week... he will be the team to beat. Manning is usually a guarantee when it coes to fantasy football.


----------



## Storminator (Sep 14, 2005)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> I don't think it was a fluke, he has some solid player son his team. Granted some of them aren't usually high scoring fantasy league players, but if they keep up the games they had last week... he will be the team to beat. Manning is usually a guarantee when it coes to fantasy football.




Compared to last year, 17 fantasy points is an off game for Manning. 

 The Stormhammers have been tough every year in this league.

PS


----------



## DonTadow (Sep 14, 2005)

Storminator said:
			
		

> Compared to last year, 17 fantasy points is an off game for Manning.
> 
> The Stormhammers have been tough every year in this league.
> 
> PS



Manning didn't look as sharp in the preseason nor in that first game.  I think hte calamity in the south could be playing a factor in his performance.  Him and his brother have been exausting themselves this last month.   HOpe I play them while their exausted (fear the full strength).


----------



## Krug (Sep 14, 2005)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> I've got a matchup against the Dwarven Stormhammers...should be tough. I'm project to win by a small margin, but you just never know.




Projections are nothing! Prepare to feel the Stormhammer's Wrath!


----------



## Krug (Sep 14, 2005)

Storminator said:
			
		

> Compared to last year, 17 fantasy points is an off game for Manning.
> 
> The Stormhammers have been tough every year in this league.
> 
> PS




You got that right!!


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 14, 2005)

well, there is a new face in this league this year... and that is me. Granted a sad first week loss doesn't help, but I am ready to tear the Stormhammer down from his pedestal!


----------



## Storminator (Sep 15, 2005)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> well, there is a new face in this league this year... and that is me. Granted a sad first week loss doesn't help, but I am ready to tear the Stormhammer down from his pedestal!




Didn't somebody beat him for the title last year?

PS


----------



## Krug (Sep 15, 2005)

I can't even recall. Was it you Storm?


----------



## Storminator (Sep 15, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> I can't even recall. Was it you Storm?




LOL

Right in one!

PS


----------



## Krug (Sep 15, 2005)

Storminator said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> Right in one!
> 
> PS



No wonder i don't remember!


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 18, 2005)

Man, this Eagles-Niners game is killer! I'm (obviously) an Eagles fan, but I kind of feel bad for anyone who's rooting for the Niners . . . What a bunch of strange happenings!


----------



## Dimwhit (Sep 18, 2005)

Wow, the Stormhammers got Zero points out of Peyton Manning! I may actually win this one! (He got a ton from the TB Defense, though.)


----------



## Krug (Sep 18, 2005)

Uh oh looks like this ship is sinking. But the Hammers will return!


----------



## jezter6 (Sep 19, 2005)

feels good to be winning. last year i think i won one game, looks like i'm headed for 2 and 0. not bad having 69 points with both your star running back AND your defense yet to play.

go jezter's jiants!!

edit: i'm kinda glad i'm not facing that guy with all the eagles this week, guess i just got lucky and got them playing a real team. maybe i'll get them again around the bye week


----------



## LeapingShark (Sep 19, 2005)

During week 6, I'm the lucky team to face the "Eagles" when their team won't be playing.  Woohoo, a guaranteed win!   

Today didn't go so well. This season I've yet to get more than 4 pts from Defense, or Kicker.    My only hope is for a tie against Dreads, if Shockey gets shut down on Monday night.  The odds aren't so good!


----------



## DonTadow (Sep 19, 2005)

LeapingShark said:
			
		

> During week 6, I'm the lucky team to face the "Eagles" when their team won't be playing.  Woohoo, a guaranteed win!
> 
> Today didn't go so well. This season I've yet to get more than 4 pts from Defense, or Kicker.    My only hope is for a tie against Dreads, if Shockey gets shut down on Monday night.  The odds aren't so good!



Man, I'm lucky to at least squeak out a tie considering no one but my pitsburgh player did above par.  Last week i was regretting playing vick, this week i'm regretting playing Pennington.  I sure hope he's learned the system and is ready to emerge as the top quarterback he's predicted to be.


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 19, 2005)

Don't be too sure about the Eagles' bye week . . . The Gaels might surprise you.


----------



## devilbat (Sep 19, 2005)

What a wierd couple of weeks in the NFL.  My Fantasy team has scored a grand total of fifteen points today    with only two players in Monday night's games.  I'm really regretting taking a couple of Vikings.


----------



## Krug (Sep 19, 2005)

Ooh now it's closer. 50-43 to the Dimwhits, with 8:46 to go in Sunday night's game, and I have Clinton Portis tom while Dimwhits has Burress. This is starting to get interesting!


----------



## Dimwhit (Sep 19, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> Ooh now it's closer. 50-43 to the Dimwhits, with 8:46 to go in Sunday night's game, and I have Clinton Portis tom while Dimwhits has Burress. This is starting to get interesting!



 Yeah, Krug, it shouldn't be this close! I got some crappy performances. Should be fun tomorrow night.


----------



## Krug (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah you still hold a 51-43 edge.


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 19, 2005)

I am just gonna hang my head in shame of the RBDMs performace. I thought Harrington was going to pick apart the Chicago Defense. Little did I know that Chicago was going to pick 5 of his passes. Doesn't help when Marvin Harrison only racks up 1 point. I am thankful Roy Williams caught one of Harrington's passes and ran it into the End Zone. Anyone see the Lions game? I wanted to scream when Roy Williams ran his own route in the end zone and the ball was picked off by a Chicago defender. Let's hope Philly has a bad game against Oakland next week.

It has been quite the interesting season so far.


----------



## Dimwhit (Sep 19, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> Yeah you still hold a 51-43 edge.



 Well, you picked up 2 points overnight. So now you win if Portis outscored Burress by 7 points. 6 and we tie. I'd give the edge to you.

I can't believe Manning got you 0 points and you still may win...


----------



## DonTadow (Sep 19, 2005)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> I am just gonna hang my head in shame of the RBDMs performace. I thought Harrington was going to pick apart the Chicago Defense. Little did I know that Chicago was going to pick 5 of his passes. Doesn't help when Marvin Harrison only racks up 1 point. I am thankful Roy Williams caught one of Harrington's passes and ran it into the End Zone. Anyone see the Lions game? I wanted to scream when Roy Williams ran his own route in the end zone and the ball was picked off by a Chicago defender. Let's hope Philly has a bad game against Oakland next week.
> 
> It has been quite the interesting season so far.



I wish i could have told you about the inconsistency we detroiters call Joey Harrington.


----------



## Dimwhit (Sep 20, 2005)

This is intense, Krug. Five minutes left in Q3. A TD by Portis pretty much gives you the win at this point...


----------



## Gansk (Sep 20, 2005)

ARGH! 40 more yards from Julius Jones and I would have had a tie!


----------



## DonTadow (Sep 20, 2005)

whew, why must i always be involved of in the closest game of the week every week.  HOpefully next week will prove to be better as I make some moves to put me in a better position.


----------



## LeapingShark (Sep 20, 2005)

All I needed was for Shockey to stay under 20 yards, and he got 64.  I'm toast!


----------



## Dimwhit (Sep 20, 2005)

This is a pleasant change from last year when I started 0-6 or something.


----------



## Storminator (Sep 20, 2005)

Considering what happened on Sunday, I was figuring to get pounded. So imagine my surprise when I checked today! Somehow I got a win with 0 points from my kicker (one TD and they go for 2?!? The Vikings suck) and 1 point from my defense. Surely, I thought, Chicago can't score on anyone, even Detroit... wrong!

PS


----------



## Dimwhit (Sep 20, 2005)

Tell me about it, Storm. I got 1 point total out of two players (0 for a WR and 1 for a RB), and Krug got 0 points from Payton Manning. I still squeaked out a win. Go figure.


----------



## Krug (Sep 20, 2005)

The Stormhammers will be back next week and they will KRUSH all foes!


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 21, 2005)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> I wish i could have told you about the inconsistency we detroiters call Joey Harrington.




Oh I know, I was born and raised in the area (just north of Detroit) and moved out of Michigan about 2 months ago. I know how the Harrington story goes. But I thought he would do better with all the offensive skill the team has this year. But watching the game, I realized a lot of it wasn't actually Harrington's fault. A lot of it was the offensive line (and a bad route by a receiver) that caused the INTs.


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 25, 2005)

_*Ouch.*_ I just hope the late and Monday games go well. Yikes. :\


----------



## DonTadow (Sep 26, 2005)

Man, Pennington has let me down every time I've started him.  I just cant win with qbs.  I pick one, the other one scores 15 and the one i start always is in the negatives.  Here's the hoping shockey has the game of his freaking life.


----------



## LeapingShark (Sep 26, 2005)

Yee-haw!  Alexander rushes for 4 TDs!   
My whole team did great today.  Even my kicker contributed.


----------



## Dimwhit (Sep 26, 2005)

I finally lost a game. I got a couple players that just aren't performing for me. Had a good game with Collins at QB, too. Oh well...


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 26, 2005)

The Dimwhits didn't lose yet. You still have Rod smith playing and the bradyBunch has Eddie Kennison and Mike Anderson. You could still win this. You just need 6 more points than the bunch. And if some of them aren't performing, try and trade them.

LaDamian Tomlinson carried my team to victory scoring me 32 points this week. 3 rushing TD's, a passing TD (he can play QB too!!), and a total of 220 yards (246 if you include the 26 yard TD pass he threw). About time my first round draft pick showed up for a game. Plus Bledsoe throwing another great game scored me 23 points. About time I won a game. It looks like there are gonna be a lot of 1-2 and 2-1 teams after this week.


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 26, 2005)

Yikes . . . What happened to the Giants? Minus two? Geez. Here I was, congratulating myself on not putting in the Eagles defense, and still they do better. ::shakes head:: Looks like time for some roster changes.


----------



## jezter6 (Sep 26, 2005)

Giants defense? What were you smoking and can I have some?

Giants D is very hit/miss. I'd only put them in against Arizona, Green Bay, and Cleveland.

The real question is, how can my group of screwups and losers go 3-0 when last year I think I maybe won 1 game at the end of the season? My roommate laughed when I picked up Rothlesberger and Hasslebeck, when he took Daunte...but 3 weeks in I have more points than he does with a bunch of losers.

Which reminds me, anyone want Rothlesberger? I'm looking for a decent trade at WR for him.


----------



## Dimwhit (Sep 26, 2005)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> The Dimwhits didn't lose yet. You still have Rod smith playing and the bradyBunch has Eddie Kennison and Mike Anderson. You could still win this. You just need 6 more points than the bunch.




True, but that's not too likely. Unless Rod has a breakout game, which I suppose is possible.


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 27, 2005)

*Week 3 Report*

After starting the season with two upset losses, Mista’s Rat Bastard DMs brought a lot of emotion coming into Week Three’s game against the Glenfinnan Gaels, and it carried them to a 77-38 victory. Mista’s RBDMs could point the performance of two key players for the victory. 

Drew Bledsoe played an outstanding game completing 24 of his 38 pass attempts for a total of 363 yards, 2 TD’s, and 2 INT. He scored a 3rd TD with a 6-yard touchdown run up the middle into the endzone. He netted a total of 23 points for Mista’s RBDMs. 

Only one player on the RBDM’s roster, the RBDMs star running back LaDainian Tomlinson, outdid Drew Bledsoe’s performance. LaDainian Tomlinson had one of the best games of his career, running for 192 yards scoring 3 TDs. Not only was LaDainian Tomlinson a threat in the running game, he played a strong game as a receiver. He caught 6 passes in this weeks game for a total of 28 yards. LaDainian Tomlinson’s talents don’t stop at running and receiving, but he also has the talent to throw the ball. LaDainian Tomlinson connected with one of his receivers for a 26-yard TD pass. The 4 TD’s LaDainian Tomlinson was a part of and his total of 246 yards, netted a total of 32 points for the Rat bastard DMs.

Coming into next week’s game against the Fort Worth Frogs, both owner and manager Mista Collins feels confident that they will be able to turn their 1-2 record into 2-2 and start their drive for the playoffs.

-- Mista Collins, ENWORLD SPORTS REPORTER


----------



## Krug (Sep 28, 2005)

*mutter*mutter*mutter*damn jets defense*


----------



## DonTadow (Oct 2, 2005)

Man how many more of my qbs are going to go out.  I'm down to pretty much gus ferotte now.


----------



## jezter6 (Oct 3, 2005)

Trade for Hasslebeck or Rothelesberger. 

I'm looking for a WR


----------



## Storminator (Oct 3, 2005)

Man did I pound Jezter's Jiants!

They haven't even outscored my kicker yet!

That's the craziest set of points I've ever seen Jezter6. At first I thought you had half your team playing Monday night.

PS


----------



## jezter6 (Oct 3, 2005)

Hey Storm! Good game. I got hosed big time, congrats to you. Wouldn't have expected Rackers to get 23 though...

When all 3 WRs get the goose egg, and my #2 rb got only about 8 carries, I knew it was going to be be bad. My points guys were all on the bye and I tried to pick up some backup scrubs...but they just didn't perform.

Jezter6 "still looking to trade a QB for a WR"


----------



## Storminator (Oct 3, 2005)

jezter6 said:
			
		

> Hey Storm! Good game. I got hosed big time, congrats to you. Wouldn't have expected Rackers to get 23 though...
> 
> When all 3 WRs get the goose egg, and my #2 rb got only about 8 carries, I knew it was going to be be bad. My points guys were all on the bye and I tried to pick up some backup scrubs...but they just didn't perform.
> 
> Jezter6 "still looking to trade a QB for a WR"




Rackers is awesome. The Cards just can't score TDs, and he's got a good leg. He's far and away the top scoring kicker in the league so far.

PS


----------



## Krug (Oct 4, 2005)

Finally Peyton is back!


----------



## LeapingShark (Oct 4, 2005)

After an abysmal 0-2 start, my team turns out not to be so bad after all.  Defense pulled through for me this time.


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 4, 2005)

*Luck is not on the RBDM's side this season.*

Walking out onto the field, the RBDMs were ready to play their best game of the season, and they did just that. Putting a total 92 points up on the board, the RBDMs continue to look impressive. But as the teams luck this season hasn’t been good, they were handed another loss at the hands of the Fort Worth Frogs this week.

Going into the last part of this week’s game, Mista’s RBDMs had the Frogs out scored 92-59. Only two players on the Fort Worth Frogs roster were left to score some points for the team, and that is exactly what they did. Putting up a strong performance, Brett Farve and Donald Driver gave the Frogs 40 points and brought them to a 99-92 victory and another defeat to the RBDMs. This loss dealt a devastating blow to the moral of the RBDM’s entire franchise because the loss was suffered to a team that has been inactive since September 7th.

Only 4 points behind the Shark’s Jaws for leading the league in total points scored, the RBDMs look like a team that could win it all if luck wasn’t against them. Going into week 5 of the season, the RBDMs are ranked 10th in the standings of the 12 team league with a record of 1-3-0 and hope to finish the final 10 weeks of the season all with wins.

--Mista Collins, ENWORLD SPORT REPORTER


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 4, 2005)

Here is the rankings of points scored vs. points scored against...

*POINTS FOR:*
Shark's Jaw - 268
Mista's RBDMs - 264
Boise Dimwhits - 253
Stormination - 249
Dwarven Stormhammers - 247
Glenfinnan Gaels - 243
Ahnald's Governators - 235
Fort Worth Frogs - 234
BradyBunch - 219
Jezter's Jiants - 217
Devilbat's Dynasty - 194
Dreads - 192

*POINTS AGAINST:*
BradyBunch - 338
Mista's RBDMs - 279
Boise Dimwhits - 273
Fort Worth Frogs - 265
Dwarven Stormhammers - 236
Dreads - 221
Jezter's Jiants - 220
Shark's Jaw - 213
Glenfinnan Gaels - 213
Devilbat's Dynasty - 189
Ahnald's Governators - 187
Stormination - 181

I also did some average number crunching and here are two things I came up with:

Average Points Scored Per Game: 58.65
Average Point Total for Season: 234.58




.... I was bored


----------



## Dimwhit (Oct 4, 2005)

Hmm, I'm #3 on both lists. Guess that means I'm involved in a lot of high-scoring games.

I'm toast this next week, though...


----------



## DonTadow (Oct 4, 2005)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Here is the rankings of points scored vs. points scored against...
> 
> *POINTS FOR:*
> Shark's Jaw - 268
> ...




Wow statistically my team sucks even more.  I'd trade any of my receivers for a good qb


----------



## DonTadow (Oct 4, 2005)

who am i kidding a healthy qb


----------



## Dimwhit (Oct 4, 2005)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> who am i kidding a healthy qb



 I would have suggested you go grab McNair, but I just took him today. 

Which team is yours?


----------



## jezter6 (Oct 4, 2005)

And this is why big ben is up on the auction block.


----------



## DonTadow (Oct 4, 2005)

jezter6 said:
			
		

> And this is why big ben is up on the auction block.



::  Why must you tease me like that.  I'm the Dreads by the way.  I've had a horrible string of bad luck.  First week pennington is -2, second week vick scores 5, third week pennington -1 and goes down with an injury, fourth week vick scores 8 before going down with an injury.  

I'd take big ben but I doubt I got anyone you want in return.


----------



## devilbat (Oct 4, 2005)

My team is terrible, although 2-2 isn't that bad.  I regret taking anyone on the Vikings.


----------



## jezter6 (Oct 4, 2005)

Sorry dreads, you really don't have anyone, at least anyone you CAN trade. Dillon would be the only one I want, but I have 4 rb's anyways...that and he's the only guy on your team who scores any points.


----------



## DonTadow (Oct 4, 2005)

jezter6 said:
			
		

> Sorry dreads, you really don't have anyone, at least anyone you CAN trade. Dillon would be the only one I want, but I have 4 rb's anyways...that and he's the only guy on your team who scores any points.



 oww salt on open wound.  

I'm hoping that my new crop of wrs will work out along with my pit players picking up the slack.  Hopefully vick survives the  season.


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 5, 2005)

Looking at the number, the games I have lost have been the other teams best week (except for one.. and that was a close 2nd for the teams best week). I have all the bad luck. Things will go my way the next few weeks.


----------



## Storminator (Oct 5, 2005)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Looking at the number, the games I have lost have been the other teams best week (except for one.. and that was a close 2nd for the teams best week). I have all the bad luck. Things will go my way the next few weeks.




I don't even know who you're playing this week... and it's my team!

Most of my players are having a bye, and I had to scour the waiver wire to pick up 4 new players. Sheesh.

PS


----------



## jezter6 (Oct 5, 2005)

Why oh WHY couldn't I have got you this week instead of last week!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 5, 2005)

Storminator said:
			
		

> I don't even know who you're playing this week... and it's my team!
> 
> Most of my players are having a bye, and I had to scour the waiver wire to pick up 4 new players. Sheesh.
> 
> PS




Well, as long as your New Orleans combo doesn't score 40 points and beat me I will be happy


----------



## Storminator (Oct 6, 2005)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Well, as long as your New Orleans combo doesn't score 40 points and beat me I will be happy




I have Joe Horn, and he's pretty good (not great, but pretty good...) but I cringe when I have more than one Saint on my squad at once. The possibility of getting shut out is too great.

Yeah jezter6, you picked a bad week to play me!

PS


----------



## jezter6 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hey BradyBunch, I think we're ready to come to a fair deal. Let's get on that trade for this weekend so we have some new players to try out.


----------



## Dimwhit (Oct 6, 2005)

I'm boned this week. My QB has a bye, so I have to play Mike Vick. Normally ok, but with a sprained knee, he won't be mobile and will therefore be ineffective. If he plays at all.


----------



## DonTadow (Oct 6, 2005)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> I'm boned this week. My QB has a bye, so I have to play Mike Vick. Normally ok, but with a sprained knee, he won't be mobile and will therefore be ineffective. If he plays at all.



??????
Shoudln't this mesage be from me.


----------



## Dimwhit (Oct 6, 2005)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> ??????
> Shoudln't this mesage be from me.



 D'oh! Sorry, I was confusing it with a team in another league.

Move along, there's nothing to see here...

But hey, at least I can sympathize with you.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 7, 2005)

Man, I love football. These months are the best part of the year.  And being in a league is making me appreciate it even more. Ah, the good times.


----------



## Dimwhit (Oct 10, 2005)

This bites. After a 2-0 start, I've dropped 3 straight. 

Time for some roster cleaning...


----------



## DonTadow (Oct 10, 2005)

I keep my streak of having the closets games of the week.  Tommorrows game should be excited.  I'll be hoping for a low scoring game wheres as Jezter will  be dreaming of a shootout.  vI can't believe how Frank Taylor ran roughshot all over Cinn Cinn.  He could have easily got 150 yrds.  

I know we both have regrets this week too.  I was wondering why you didn't keep Hasslebeck in and I am kicking myself for taking out Ferguson at the last minute.


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 10, 2005)

I think the game between Storminator and I will be the lowest scoring game this season. I don't think he will break 20 points, and I don't think I will break 50. I am pretty sure I already have the game in the bag though. I don't have the live stat tracker, so I don't know yet because it hasn't been updated so far. What a weird week.


----------



## jezter6 (Oct 10, 2005)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> I keep my streak of having the closets games of the week.  Tommorrows game should be excited.  I'll be hoping for a low scoring game wheres as Jezter will  be dreaming of a shootout.  vI can't believe how Frank Taylor ran roughshot all over Cinn Cinn.  He could have easily got 150 yrds.
> 
> I know we both have regrets this week too.  I was wondering why you didn't keep Hasslebeck in and I am kicking myself for taking out Ferguson at the last minute.




I banked lots of my resources on my WRs, of COURSE I want a shootout! My most recent trade was was supposed to be my breakout #2 WR and of course they start a new rookie QB who doesn't get the ball to him.  Trader's remorse I guess.

As for the BACKBONE of my entire team, Matt Hasslebeck...his #1 and #2 WRs are both out to injury. Sorry, but I can't bank my #1 QB on a bunch of scrubs. Nobody in their right mind would have kept him in with 2 recievers out of the game, let alone think he would have had 3 TDs. For some dumb piece of luck I had the Seahawk TE because I can't find any others that touch the ball, glad to see he finally got a point or two for me. It sucks because my backup was worthless against an already pitiful Jets defense. Trader's remorse I guess.

So here we sit. 41-41 on Monday morning. Who's left to play? My #1 WR from Pittsburgh, and the Pitt defense on the other side. If they do well, we both score big, if they lose, we're both screwed.

The real question is, can Hines Ward and the offense score MORE than the defense? Luckily the SD offense puts up lots of points which can't be good for the Dread's big D.

This one will be a nail biter. Can't go 3-0 then drop 2 in a row. And definately not to the Dreads, who didn't have anyone I would remotely trade for...so they can't come back and beat me. Not gonna happen. No way.

Go Steel City!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dimwhit (Oct 10, 2005)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> I think the game between Storminator and I will be the lowest scoring game this season. I don't think he will break 20 points, and I don't think I will break 50. I am pretty sure I already have the game in the bag though. I don't have the live stat tracker, so I don't know yet because it hasn't been updated so far. What a weird week.



 You're leading 50-26.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 10, 2005)

You know it's a sad day when your kicker puts up more points than the entire rest of your team . . . How could I have known the Eagles would suck it up so badly? Who knew Trent Dilfer would put up more points than Donovan McNabb? Not that putting him in would have helped.

Back to the drawing board, I guess.


----------



## Krug (Oct 10, 2005)

ARGGGGHHHH!

All I have to say. 

Trading Carson Palmer btw.


----------



## DonTadow (Oct 10, 2005)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> You know it's a sad day when your kicker puts up more points than the entire rest of your team . . . How could I have known the Eagles would suck it up so badly? Who knew Trent Dilfer would put up more points than Donovan McNabb? Not that putting him in would have helped.
> 
> Back to the drawing board, I guess.



I felt bad for you.  I saw the philly game.  I think that rib injury is catching up witih him.  For fantasy football sakes I wish he'd just get the surgery, miss the two months and make a run for the playoffs as a wildcard.


----------



## jezter6 (Oct 10, 2005)

Carson had that bad a day? Sure, he lost, but he looked better than Leftwich did. Going into the 4th quarter, Leftwich only completed 32% of his passes.


----------



## Storminator (Oct 10, 2005)

OMG-- Imitation Stormination is an Abomination!

Next week I get my real team back tho, so I don't have to watch this train wreck I threw out this week... Even my decent back ups sucked this time.

Not looking any more...

PS


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 10, 2005)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> For fantasy football sakes I wish he'd just get the surgery, miss the two months and make a run for the playoffs as a wildcard.



For _non_-fantasy football sakes, I wish the same! Gaah . . .

Well, for fantasy, next week is the Eagles' bye, so I'll have an entirely different team (mostly). Maybe some of the people I recruit will be amazing and I can stop counting on the Eagles to put up points. But even my non-Eagles players did crap! But for the kicker, I'd practically be in single digits this week. :\


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 11, 2005)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> You're leading 50-26.




Yah, I was suprised I netted this many points before Monday's game where L.T. is bound to get me some good points. Luckily your backup team didn't do very well.


----------



## DonTadow (Oct 11, 2005)

Man, I'd honestly rather lose by a blowout than keep losing these close games by 1 and 2 points.  

Not even losing badly just bad luck with whose playing.


----------



## DonTadow (Oct 11, 2005)

WOAHH What the heck just happened.  Did they forget to count a point earlier.  Wahoo I actually won.. man I just got upset about the loss.  Still tired of these close games.


----------



## jezter6 (Oct 11, 2005)

good game don! that one went right down to the wire.

I'm sad to be 3-2 now, but it's my own fault for not trusting in hasslebeck.

now let's see where next week goes :/


----------



## Gansk (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm in first place with a team full of scrubs.   

Sometimes it is better to be lucky than good.


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 12, 2005)

Gansk said:
			
		

> I'm in first place with a team full of scrubs.
> 
> Sometimes it is better to be lucky than good.




The RBDM's are coming to take that spot (it will be a while). And if i don't get the spot or make the playoffs, there will be a TPK.. or something else menacing.


----------



## DonTadow (Oct 14, 2005)

Finally the weekends here.  Gotta a coule of trades out there.. anybody interested


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 14, 2005)

What you looking for? Who you looking to get rid of?


----------



## DonTadow (Oct 14, 2005)

Waiting for some responses from some packages i put together earlier this week.  Trying to get a solid qb


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 18, 2005)

I am getting STOMPED. Who knew it could be this bad?!? Anyone want a good-for-nothing set of players? Geez.


----------



## DonTadow (Oct 18, 2005)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> I am getting STOMPED. Who knew it could be this bad?!? Anyone want a good-for-nothing set of players? Geez.



I feel you, Someone in Atlanta was lying about Vick's actual health and then Bellicheck was hiding the condition of Dillion until 2 minutesb before game.  Really sucked for the fantasy owner.  I won't be starting Vick for the rest of the seaason


----------



## jezter6 (Oct 18, 2005)

Might as well just call my season down the crapper due to injury...

Hines Ward, my #1 producing WR...out.
Deuce McAllister, my #1 starting RB...out for the season.

Thomas Jones, my #2 RB I sent in a trade...injured.
Ben Roethlisberger, my #2 QB I sent in a trade...injured.

Anyone out there to pick up? Nope.
I'm screwed. After a 3-0 start that looked to send me to my first winning season, that's down the drain.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 18, 2005)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> I feel you, Someone in Atlanta was lying about Vick's actual health and then Bellicheck was hiding the condition of Dillion until 2 minutesb before game.  Really sucked for the fantasy owner.  I won't be starting Vick for the rest of the seaason



I was wondering why you were holding on to Vick. The way they (well, Bellicheck) were acting all shady, it didn't seem like he'd play. But he is good when he plays, so I understand.

Lots of injuries this season = crap for everyone. :\


----------



## DonTadow (Oct 18, 2005)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> I was wondering why you were holding on to Vick. The way they (well, Bellicheck) were acting all shady, it didn't seem like he'd play. But he is good when he plays, so I understand.
> 
> Lots of injuries this season = crap for everyone. :\



I'm wondering that myself.  I guess I thought a somewhat ok vick would be better than brunell who everyone is expecting to crash at some point ... I fighting off the pessemism now and just starting him in every game, I"m glad i finally picked up an ok back up runningback.


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 19, 2005)

*Week 6 Report*

*The RBDM’s On a Streak Thanks to a Strong Ground Game!*

With two wins in the last two weeks, the RBDM’s show no sign of giving up. During the RBDM’s  62-26 victory over the Stormination, who were mainly composed of backup players due to the starters having a bye week, the RBDM’s running game was unstoppable. Scoring a total of 24 points, both Steven Jackson and LaDainian Tomlinson nearly beat the opposition without any help from any of the other 8 starters on the team. 

The week’s game was not much different. Coming off a strong win in Week 5, Steven Jackson and LaDainian Tomlinson combined for a total of 35 points to help lift the RBDM’s to a 72-53 victory over The Deadly Dreads. Rushing for 140 yards and 1 TD, receiving for 39 yards and 1 TD, and passing for 4 yards and 1 TD, LaDainian Tomlinson scored 26 points for the RBDM’s. This is the second time this season and fourth time in his career that LaDainian Tomlinson has thrown a touchdown pass. 

“In the celebration in the end zone I said, ‘Superman, you can do it all,’” Brees (LaDainian Tomlinson's QB)  said. “He can do a lot of things. Obviously, he had a big game today.”

With a winning streak of two, things have really turned around for Mista’s RBDMs. Sitting in 11th place two weeks ago the RBDM’s are now sitting in 4th place in the 12 team league in rankings, and are the leagues 2nd highest scoring team with a total of 398 points for the season. Next week’s game against the Dwarven Stormhammers looks to be a good game. Mista’s RBDMs are currently the favorites with a 10-points spread, barring any changes on the Dwarven Stormhammers roster.

--Mista Collins, ENWORLD SPORTS REPORTER


----------



## Krug (Oct 19, 2005)

Me and you Mista! Fear the hammers! 

(Doesn't that sound better than It's Hammer Time!)


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 19, 2005)

There will actually be a closer margin once the matchup begins (as you have someone on the list with a bye). But the highest projected stats you will get is 9.. closing the gap to a 1 point spread in my favor. This week will be fun.   ... plus we are both 3-3-0...


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 22, 2005)

Football on Friday! What has the world come to? Not televised, too! And I didn't get to make my picks! Let's hope this isn't an omen for the whole weekend . . .


----------



## DonTadow (Oct 22, 2005)

Oh I was peeved, my opponents wide receiver scored 10 points in the final 3 minutes on blown coverage.


----------



## Krug (Oct 26, 2005)

Boy it looked like Curtis Martin was going to have trouble getting that 1 point I needed to beat Mista...


----------



## DonTadow (Oct 26, 2005)

The bottom:

Ok, mark my words, 7 wins straight and im making the playoffs.  Lets go Dreads.  No more finding ways ot loose.


----------



## LeapingShark (Oct 26, 2005)

This week should be the end of the Jawz winning streak.  Going up against a strong team in the Governators.  And with 6 of my starters out (4 bye weeks + 2 injuries), I will be relying on free agents and bench players.  And only 1 WR.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 26, 2005)

There's only one way to go from the bottom: up! Too bad I'm not at the bottom, 'cause it looks like I might be headed there, if not this week, eventually. The Dreads have competition!


----------



## Gansk (Oct 26, 2005)

LeapingShark said:
			
		

> This week should be the end of the Jawz winning streak.  Going up against a strong team in the Governators.




I have a strong team? My guys were scraped off the bottom of the barrel!


----------



## LeapingShark (Oct 26, 2005)

You're tied for 1st place, you must be doing something right.


----------



## jezter6 (Oct 26, 2005)

After a 3-0 start, the Jezter's Jiants have yet to find a win in the last few weeks. Not good.

After injuries, questionable trades (it seemed like a good idea at the time), and more injuries, it seems like a win is a long way away. Just need to play that guy with all the Eagles again!!

After much thought, though, it looks like I may have to go to e-bay and see if I can sell the franchise. Sure, I could keep paying salaries to keep injured players on the bench, but if I could get $5 for the team and get out, it seems like a win-win situation to me.

Now, what sucker wants to buy Matt Hasslebeck for $5.


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 26, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> Boy it looked like Curtis Martin was going to have trouble getting that 1 point I needed to beat Mista...




I know... I was hoping he wasn't going to get it. It all came down to the last part of the 4th quarter! I blame it all on the Fantasy Leagues highest scorer.. L.T. for only rushing for 7 yards! and getting me 1 point because of his receiving yards. And what was with Bledseo getting only 4 points for me... grrr.

It was a good game.


----------



## Gansk (Oct 26, 2005)

LeapingShark said:
			
		

> You're tied for 1st place, you must be doing something right.




My only good player is the Indy D, and they have a bye this week.

Expect me to post a score in the high 20's.


----------



## Krug (Oct 31, 2005)

Urgh got done in by Antonio Gates. What's a TE doing catching 3 TDs?? 

Shark> You didn't play two positions this week. Talkabout confident!


----------



## jezter6 (Oct 31, 2005)

Down by about 6 points with one hurting WR left to play.

Can Hines Ward bring the Jiants back from a 4 game losing streak? Or will his injuries dash the hopes of the Jiants ever winning another game.


----------



## Dimwhit (Oct 31, 2005)

jezter6 said:
			
		

> Down by about 6 points with one hurting WR left to play.
> 
> Can Hines Ward bring the Jiants back from a 4 game losing streak? Or will his injuries dash the hopes of the Jiants ever winning another game.



 No offense, but I'm hoping for the later. 

You're down by 5 points, so 1 TD or 100+ yards will win it for you. (Well, 100 yards will tie it, 120 yards will win it.)


----------



## jezter6 (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm doubting 100+ yards with a busted up hammy.

1 TD though, I can see that. He's still productive in the red zone, just can't take them over the middle routes that can get him killed.

In my Pick-em league, I have the Ravens to cover the spread (currently 9 points I think), so I'm not hoping for a shootout....but in THIS league I NEED a shootout to secure victory.

So torn....So torn.

I'm #1 in my Pick-em league, but losing pretty bad in this one, so I am guessing that I won't get that much needed TD.


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 31, 2005)

I just hope Pittsburgh puts up big numbers and that Antwaan Randel El gets a TD or two and Heath Miller is left without scoring any points. I am down by 2 points and it is going to all be decided between my Randel El and his Miller.


----------



## Dimwhit (Oct 31, 2005)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> I just hope Pittsburgh puts up big numbers and that Antwaan Randel El gets a TD or two and Heath Miller is left without scoring any points. I am down by 2 points and it is going to all be decided between my Randel El and his Miller.



 I'd put odds on you pulling it out.


----------



## LeapingShark (Oct 31, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> Shark> You didn't play two positions this week. Talkabout confident!




I didn't have enough players to field a full squad.    I have 4 starters out for bye weeks, and 2 more starters out with injuries.   There wasn't enough time to make a trade. 

I'm surprised the matchup wasn't a blowout loss.    But thanks to Stephen Davis scoring 2 TDs on his gimpy knee, I still have a chance.

I'm down by 2 pts.  My TE is projected to get 2 pts.  But Ahnold's Kicker is projected to get 9.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 31, 2005)

Wow, that trade I just got in email is pretty nice. Three for three and two of 'em QBs.

Man, I didn't think the Redskins were going to have such a hard time, but I sure am glad they did! Those 7 points would have been more than enough to sink me.


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 31, 2005)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> I'd put odds on you pulling it out.




I hope so. My night is gonna consist of watching the game and passing out candy to the kids that come to the area.


----------



## devilbat (Oct 31, 2005)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Wow, that trade I just got in email is pretty nice. Three for three and two of 'em QBs.
> 
> Man, I didn't think the Redskins were going to have such a hard time, but I sure am glad they did! Those 7 points would have been more than enough to sink me.




If I had remembered to put in Joey Gallaway, like I meant to, I would have won.  God, I hate my team.


----------



## LeapingShark (Oct 31, 2005)

Hey DonTadow are you still in the enw basketball league?  It doesn't look like you've placed a second Center (Wallace) or an SG (Wade), and the season starts tomorrow.


----------



## DonTadow (Nov 1, 2005)

Wow, glad you reminded me.  Every day i kept saying i got to check and make sure i know how fantasy basketball works, and I forget because I"m so obsessed with football.  I switched some things around, hopefully this will work.  

As for tonight, all i need is for pitsburgh to run ONE rushing touchdown.  Heck the defence could collapse so long as i get my one touchdown.


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 1, 2005)

Man, I'm clinging to a 2 point lead in the 4th quarter of this game. 5 more yards out of Hines Ward and it will be down to 1 point. This is killing me...

Edit: Wow, I got lucky...


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 7, 2005)

this weekend seemed like a fairly low scoring fantasy football weekend overall. At least compared to some of the earlier weeks.


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 7, 2005)

My team just laid an egg, plain and simple. Been doing that a lot lately.


----------



## DonTadow (Nov 7, 2005)

I noticed that too.  I was upset as I knew I was going to get some serious points this weekend from my well matched running backs, only to be screwed by the injury bug.  LUckily for me T.O> ran off at the mouth and my steeler defense put up another iron curtain


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 8, 2005)

Hey DonTadow: ARGH.


----------



## Krug (Nov 8, 2005)

Tampa Bay = nuked.


----------



## Krug (Nov 8, 2005)

Whew Peyton wins the battle of the Mannings.


----------



## DonTadow (Nov 8, 2005)

Whew I'm out of the basement, now its time to go to the top, I like my matchups this week.


----------



## devilbat (Nov 8, 2005)

Yeah, and now I'm in the basement and the future isn't so bright.


----------



## jezter6 (Nov 28, 2005)

HA! I won another game!

I start 3-0 and have to endure a huge streak of losses till this week. Finally!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DonTadow (Nov 28, 2005)

Yeah, I can't believe the playoff race is locked up this early.  Now I'm playing for pride.  I didn't stand a chance this week but maybe I'll pull through tonight.


----------



## Gansk (Nov 29, 2005)

Curse you, Mista!

LT took my sorry team down to second place. 

Now I have to play the Fort Worth Frogs, which gives them and the Brady Bunch a chance to push me down to fourth place.

Play somebody else next time you give LT a chance in play in overtime!


----------



## DonTadow (Nov 30, 2005)

Errr whats the deal with the Yahoo Leagues.  I signed on to mope some more and its SUPER WIERD.  I also can't sign on to the baskeball league, it says i'm out.


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 30, 2005)

I got in, but it's all messed up. There are now 41 weeks (wahoo!), but we all have byes for those weeks. Hopefully, it will get cleared up.


----------



## devilbat (Nov 30, 2005)

The football league is all messed up, but the hockey league is fine.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 30, 2005)

*DonTadow*: Basketball's screwed up for me, too. (I'm glad I checked this out, as I was wondering if the issue was on my end.)


----------



## LeapingShark (Dec 1, 2005)

Was funny for a while there every player was listed by full first name only.   My team was "Todd",  "Josh",  "Stephen", "Reggie", "Rudi", etc.


----------



## DonTadow (Dec 1, 2005)

LeapingShark said:
			
		

> Was funny for a while there every player was listed by full first name only.   My team was "Todd",  "Josh",  "Stephen", "Reggie", "Rudi", etc.



Yeah it was real wierd.  I ws thinking... hmm perhaps this mistake may switch me and teh shark's records .  

Oh well, any thoguht on ever creating a keeper league on enworld. This year I'd hate it, but now that I know what i'm doing I wouldnt mind trying that out.


----------



## Dimwhit (Dec 1, 2005)

What's a keeper league?


----------



## DonTadow (Dec 1, 2005)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> What's a keeper league?



A keeper league is a league in which the league members can keep 3 to 5 (depending on the league) of their players from the previous season.  Everyone else goes back into the draft.


----------



## Dimwhit (Dec 1, 2005)

Interesting. Not sure if I'd like that or not, to be honest. Might be interesting to try out.


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 3, 2005)

A keeper league isn't that bad. It gives you a reason to keep some players who ended up injured for the season, but are otherwise key players in the league. I know exactly who I would keep, and who would go back into the draft.

I am sorry I had to give you a loss, Gansk. But after you beating me the first week we played, I needed to win this game. Right now there is no chance of me making the playoffs. I had such a strong team, but had some horrible beats this year (as can be seen as being the leagues 2nd highest point scorer).

I am gonna finish this year strong and finish in 5th overall. Next year I am coming away with the Championship! This is a guarantee!


----------



## LeapingShark (Dec 4, 2005)

Ya keeper would be fun!  Or maybe it just sounds that way to me because I have a couple players I'd love to keep.


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 5, 2005)

I think there are a few players on each team people would like to keep. I know of three I would keep (and a few more if I HAD to pick more)


----------



## Gansk (Dec 23, 2005)

It's you and me Sharkie! Where Larry Johnson goes, my team goes. 

Good luck to you - don't worry, I've never won an internet league after many years of trying.


----------



## Gansk (Dec 27, 2005)

Like I said - haven't won an internet league, and still haven't. 

Congratulations, Sharks Jawz!


----------



## Dimwhit (Dec 27, 2005)

I had my last game won, or at least tied, until Brad Johnson fumbled at the very end of the game. 8th place it is for me...


----------



## devilbat (Dec 27, 2005)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> I had my last game won, or at least tied, until Brad Johnson fumbled at the very end of the game. 8th place it is for me...




And I appreciated the fumble.   Seventh place for me.


----------

